# ce numéro est gratuit



## Awatoufa

Bonjour à tous
ce numéro est gratuit, vous devez appeler ... pour vous donner les informations nécessaires c'est un groupe technique spécialisé pour ce type de problème, ils sont plus qualifiés que nous et peuvent vous fournir plus de détails.

la traduction : 

questo numero é a pagamento, lei deve chiamare ... per avere gli informazioni neccessarie. é un gruppo tecnico che tratte questo tipo dei problemi.
loro sono più spezialisati di noi e possono darle degli spiegazioni più dettagliati!!
suggestions??


----------



## Anaiss

Bonjour Awatoufa,
j'espère que je pourrais vous aider...
vous dites que le numéro est gratuit, donc on ne paie pas?
Si on ne paie pas en italien on dit "gratuito"... si on paie pour téléphoner, on dit "a pagamento".
La traduction peut etre encore plus simple 

"questo numero è gratuito, chiami [_on utilise le subjonctif pour les formes de politesse]_...per avere le informazioni necessarie. Sono un gruppo tecnico specializzato per questo tipo di problema, sono più qualificati di noi e possono fornirle più dettagli_/_ spiegazioni più dettagliate."

può andare?


----------



## Freigeist

Pour indiquer un numéro de téléphone qui ne se paie pas, en Italie on dit aussi "numero verde".
Solitamente "numero verde" indica un numero di telefono gratuito messo a disposizione da un'azienda in maniera tale che i propri clienti possano chiedere informazioni, fare reclami, dare consigli, etc. La traduzione proposta da Anaiss mi sembra corretta.
Spero di essere stata utile. Peccato che il mio francese è un po' "arrugginito"...

Ciao.


----------



## itka

On dit aussi "numéro vert" en français.


----------



## Awatoufa

Bonsoir
merci pour l'aide
a propos on dit *numero a pagamento* et *numeri a pagamen**to* (a pagamento ne change pas)?


----------



## Freigeist

" on dit *numero a pagamento* et *numeri a pagamen**to* (a pagamento ne change pas)?"
oui!

salut.


----------



## Awatoufa

Freigeist said:


> " on dit *numero a pagamento* et *numeri a pagamen**to* (a pagamento ne change pas)?"
> oui!
> 
> salut.


ok merci


----------



## Anaiss

l'idée de paiement est une, et ne change pas.


----------

